# Tory Burch Miller Sandals Sizing



## viciel

If I'm a solid 9 in Revas, should I stick to 9 in Millers or should I go up to 9.5?  TIA!


----------



## jennylovexo

I have a 9 in Revas but they're a bit tight on one of my feet so I went up to a 9.5 in Millers and they are perfect.  

I'd say the millers run a little on the small side but you want to be careful not to get them too big because then they'll be too wide.  

The SA told me some ppl were going up a 1/2 size on the millers but most people were taking their true size in them.  HTH!


----------



## candiebear

i agree with jennylovexo go with your regular size or half a size up, DO NOT SIZE DOWN! 
my suede revas are a 7.5, my leopard revas an 8, and my millers are an 8


----------



## ShoeDiva411

Hi ladies! Glad I found this thread because I am torn on what size for millers. I wear a 7.5 in Reva's which is a half size up from my normal shoe size a 7. I tried the 7.5 on in miller and they fit the length of my feet with not much room left also the logo was tight on the top of my foot. I tried on the 8 and there was more length left on the shoe. The medallion didn't touch my foot. SA thought I should get a 7.5 but I don't want my feet to look like they don't fit the shoe. Is this shoe supposed to fit like a flip flip or a sandal?? 7.5 for me would be sandal and 8 would be more like a flip flop. Any help would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I wear the same size in Millers as I do in Revas.  (9)  I wear a 9 in almost all of Tory Burch shoes and all other shoes for that matter.  I do, however, size down in the heeled slide wedges (Patti, Selma, Elina, etc) to an 8.5 after getting my first Selmas in a 9 from SFA.com and not really noticing that they were long-ish until after wearing them.  I ordered Bleach Selmas on a huge sale from Nordstrom and got 8.5 - much better and some Elina wedges from SFA again post season huge sale in 8.5 and again much better.  Later in the season, everyone was complaining about the length of these shoes and I would have ordered down based on those recommendations if there were there at the time I ordered (early in the season.)

I could not wear a larger size as they would be too "high" and slip off my foot.


----------



## missyb

Honestly it all depends on what material the millers are made. I have the cork in a 9.5 and silver tumbled leather in a 10. Her sizing is all over the place even the Tory boutique sa's with admit that.


----------



## ShoeDiva411

Thank you all for the advice! I think that I am just so used to being a size 7 that to order an 8 in a shoe is like what??? Lol


----------

